# Zen Oracle



## vig (Apr 27, 2009)

Zen Oracle putter

This is a training aid that you can use on the course.
It has an aperture in the head that is used for the training drills and doubles as an alignment aid.
It comes complete with an instructional dvd

There are three specific drills.  The first is to hit the ball as you normally would .  The second drill is to put a ball in the aperture and carry out your stroke, sending the ball to the hole.  The third drill is to hit a ball as normal with another ball in the aperture and the trick is to send them both towards the hole.

The idea is to get you hitting the ball through the line and without wrist action.  
Drill 2, if performed correct will send the ball towards the hole.  If you normally push or pull your putts, it will be exaggerated by this drill.

Drill 3 really concentrates your mind because if you donâ€™t come through square, one ball will go in one direction and the other ball will go in another direction.

It is a superb training aid to get your impact position right and to get your stroke grooved without use the wrists.

This putter has been a revelation and anyone that has played with me over the last 6 months will testify how much of an improvement, this devise has produced.

The added bonus is that the putter itself has a quality feel to it.  If I can match another putter to the feel of this, I will buy one and just use the Zen for training drills.  If not, the zen stays in the bags for the course.


----------



## TonyN (Apr 29, 2009)

Must say, have seen your putting coming on leaps and bounds, all down to the Zen, just like me though now, you gotta hit it! 

Check out the video I put up of the 18th at Hoylake, you will see what I mean!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 30, 2009)

Dammmm
Competition????


----------



## vig (Apr 30, 2009)

Not really bob.  You don't actually hit the ball with the v easy.
Now both used together?????

One other question Bob,  Where is your Gaff situated?  How long did it take you to get to my course?  Ok two questions.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 30, 2009)

Not really bob.  You don't actually hit the ball with the v easy.
Now both used together?????

One other question Bob,  Where is your Gaff situated?  How long did it take you to get to my course?  Ok two questions.
		
Click to expand...

Who says you dont hit the ball with the V-Easy?
Ask HNJ  
My gaff is here 
http://www.uk-golfguide.com/england/37814.html
about an hour and a half from your place


----------



## vig (Apr 30, 2009)

Have you & HNJ come up with a retro fit that allows a putter shaft to be screwed in?    
Would that be legal?


----------

